# Deemed not impacted by KBC not getting answers



## alenam (20 Jun 2018)

I took out a mortgage with KBC in 2008 was told at the time had to fix for 3 yrs but could revert to tracker after ( I rang to check when my suitability letter said I requested a fixed rate.) Suitability letter said I could revert to tracker or variable. Contract said I would revert to "renewal rate" which is a form of variable rate. Took case to the FSO in 2011 which was partially upheld. Was told in the scope nov 2017 by KBC then deemed not impacted Jan 2018. I'm appealing just wondering if anyone else denied revert based on KBC not recalling phone calls or the contract saying "renewal rate". This rate was never published as a rate and doesn't seem to exist in banking terms.


----------



## todo (21 Jun 2018)

How are you appealing it?

FSO won't look at it again if you are complaining about the same issues.


----------



## Tipptop2 (21 Jun 2018)

alenam said:


> I took out a mortgage with KBC in 2008 was told at the time had to fix for 3 yrs but could revert to tracker after ( I rang to check when my suitability letter said I requested a fixed rate.) Suitability letter said I could revert to tracker or variable. Contract said I would revert to "renewal rate" which is a form of variable rate. Took case to the FSO in 2011 which was partially upheld. Was told in the scope nov 2017 by KBC then deemed not impacted Jan 2018. I'm appealing just wondering if anyone else denied revert based on KBC not recalling phone calls or the contract saying "renewal rate". This rate was never published as a rate and doesn't seem to exist in banking terms.



What do you mean partially upheld? I started on fixed rate for 3 years and was not given option of tracker even though during flyer dates using broker


----------



## Jazzer1 (21 Jun 2018)

alenam said:


> I took out a mortgage with KBC in 2008 was told at the time had to fix for 3 yrs but could revert to tracker after ( I rang to check when my suitability letter said I requested a fixed rate.) Suitability letter said I could revert to tracker or variable. Contract said I would revert to "renewal rate" which is a form of variable rate. Took case to the FSO in 2011 which was partially upheld


It would be great alenam if you could give us an online of your case in 2011,


----------



## unfortunate (22 Jun 2018)

Does any know when tracker examination is completed so fspo can begin review of cases??


----------

